# Wyndham Avenue Plaza



## presley (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a studio on hold in RCI and am wondering if anyone knows how much is within walking distance (French Quarter and other tourist stuff) or if there is public transportation close by. 

Also, are there hotels on the same street? I have several friends who want to stay where I am staying, but since I am going to try to use a timeshare exchange, they probably can't stay in exactly the same place. If there are hotels on same street or around the corner, I'm sure we'd be close enough to still do everything together.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2016)

That resort is in the Garden District on the a street car line into the French Quarter area. Look up the address .. you will be able to easily get around.

I think one of Emile's places is just a couple of doors down.

PM RonParise .. .he is the expert.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Avenue Plaza is also a hotel. Use expedia or something like that to get the price. Then call Avenue Plaza to get their price.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 14, 2016)

Street car stops right across street -- easy access to French Quarter.  We thought it would be an easy walk to Commander's Palace, and we are pretty good walkers, but decided we'd rather arrive "fresh" instead of "glowing" so took the five minute cab ride.  Don't know about nearby hotels, but have to believe that there would be several to choose from.

DO NOT let them come upstairs to your room to bring you a "welcome gift", no matter how busy the front desk is when you check in.  They are famous for their stealth timeshare presentations and once you let them inside you'll find you'd rather have invited a vampire in.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 14, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> Avenue Plaza is also a hotel. Use expedia or something like that to get the price. Then call Avenue Plaza to get their price.



Thats not correct

tou may find stuff on expedia, but Avenue Plaza is a timeshare


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 15, 2016)

I thought Wyndham and Worldmark managed only a small portion on the 264 units as timeshares. The rest I thought was rented as a hotel!

I guess I learned something new today. Thank you!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 15, 2016)

You can rent units there directly from Wyndham Extra Holidays.  I'm staying in a 1BR for 4 nights beginning Memorial Day for $125/night including all taxes and fees.


----------



## presley (Apr 15, 2016)

tashamen said:


> You can rent units there directly from Wyndham Extra Holidays.  I'm staying in a 1BR for 4 nights beginning Memorial Day for $125/night including all taxes and fees.



My hold is for a studio and I don't plan on using the full week. It may be cheaper for me to rent and have a bigger room.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 18, 2016)

Almost all timeshares can be booked hotel style in one form or another from the "renter" perspective. The underlying ownership is what determines whether it is a hotel or a timeshare. It would not be normal to mix the two together on the same common grounds. A developer or management company could hold some decent inventory but it would still be governed by the timeshare HOA.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 18, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> I thought Wyndham and Worldmark managed only a small portion on the 264 units as timeshares. The rest I thought was rented as a hotel!
> 
> I guess I learned something new today. Thank you!



this place was developed as a timeshare by Mr John. And was sold as deeded fixed weeks and all of the weeks float across all 52 weeks however   5 weeks are designated as "event weeks" ( weeks 8 and 9 are Mardi Gras, 17 and 18 are Jazz Fest and 52 is the sugar bowl. Owners of these week can reserve their event or any of the non event weeks but owners of the event weeks are the only ones that can reserve their specific event

So sometime after mr johns death Wyndham got involved and they put some of the unsold inventory into Worldmark and some into club Wyndham access and they convinced some of the weeks owners to convert to Wyndham points

So now there are 4 ownership classes CWA, Worldmark,  deeded weeks and deeded weeks converted to points. In addition there are a number of intervals leased by the hoa. These are the weeks with bad titles that they can't sell

Wyndham manages the whole mess and the 3 man board is comprised of two Wyndham employees and one hand picked owner . I ran for the board last year and wasn't picked.  (Considering Wyndham controls over  50% of the vote that's not surprising.)(25% is CWA and 25% Worldmark and guess who votes that block)


----------



## ronparise (Apr 18, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Almost all timeshares can be booked hotel style in one form or another from the "renter" perspective. The underlying ownership is what determines whether it is a hotel or a timeshare. It would not be normal to mix the two together on the same common grounds. A developer or management company could hold some decent inventory but it would still be governed by the timeshare HOA.



And yet the new Wyndham grand hotel in Clearwater will be a hotel with a small timeshare component


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 19, 2016)

ronparise said:


> this place was developed as a timeshare by Mr John. And was sold as deeded fixed weeks and all of the weeks float across all 52 weeks however   5 weeks are designated as "event weeks" ( weeks 8 and 9 are Mardi Gras, 17 and 18 are Jazz Fest and 52 is the sugar bowl. Owners of these week can reserve their event or any of the non event weeks but owners of the event weeks are the only ones that can reserve their specific event
> 
> So sometime after mr johns death Wyndham got involved and they put some of the unsold inventory into Worldmark and some into club Wyndham access and they convinced some of the weeks owners to convert to Wyndham points
> 
> ...



Thank you for this explanation!


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2016)

NOLA is a bit tricky. Wyndham Avenue Plaza is not really in the Garden District. It's on St. Charles which is kind of an island between Central City and the Lower Garden District. Look at a map. And ask a local. You can safely walk from there to the Garden District or Lower Garden District but you may not want to walk around Central City. 

Your best bet for getting around longer distances may be to take the Streetcar. They are doing a lot of construction around town to make the Streetcar back to like it was originally and go all around the city. The construction can make driving challenge too so taxis are a good idea since they'll know their way around special events and construction.


----------

